# Does eca/clen show on cdt



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm in a job that does random cdt with no warning.

Im wanting to use clen or an eca stack as I've used prior to my job with desired results. So I was wanting to do it again.

So can anyone shed any light on this? Much appreciated


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

What sort of job is it, they're usually for recreational drugs only. Or they was when I previously worked in construction.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

RRSUK said:


> What sort of job is it, they're usually for recreational drugs only. Or they was when I previously worked in construction.


 Forces


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

That used to be recreational only too but they now test for AAS now.

Not sure about clen/eph though.


----------

